# Hamm show cancelled



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Right, now i have your attention:lol2:

Information sheets are now on the site ready for you to download

You need to log in using the password you entered when you booked your seat

Boarding passes will be on from Monday for you to do the same

please go through check lists and dont forget anything

Have a safe trip down and ill see you at Ashford


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wonder how many people had heart failure and actually cant reply to this due to being in hospital :lol2:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

beep beep beep beep beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep:crazy::crazy::war:

excellent info...thankyou


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> wonder how many people had heart failure and actually cant reply to this due to being in hospital :lol2:


Not quite that bad for me but it certainly skipped a beat or two!!

:devil: :lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:devil: i will see the funny side of this eventually:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

NNOOOOOOO! How dare you!!!!!!!!!

My heart actually stopped. I'm not going to Hamm but I do have a very nice shipment being picked up then.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Right, now i have your attention:lol2:
> 
> Information sheets are now on the site ready for you to download
> 
> ...


 
you :censor:


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL . . worried for a moment.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh and where do I find my booking reference ??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, seen this a few times now


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock:



THAT WAS MEAN!



you meany.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Best way to grab peoples attention though


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:censor: Wonker.
:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

It did grab my attention i admit.


----------

